
ASCII Pronunciation Rules for Programmers - manjana
https://blog.codinghorror.com/ascii-pronunciation-rules-for-programmers/
======
ChrisRR
As a brit, I had always used the word 'hash', ie. #define being pronouced
'hash define'. When the word hashtag came into common usage it surprised me
how many people didn't know where the word originated from

